# How to gauge rpm?



## BenRM (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I've a 14.5hp B&S Intek engine in a Yardman ride-on mower. I'm going to service it (new plug, oil, fuel and air and oil filters) this weekend. As far as I know, the carb hasn't been adjusted in years. The manual tells me to tweak it to 1750rpm at idle. What do you people use to measure rpm on one of these engines? 

All help, much appreciated.

B


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/gasoline.php


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

I've always used one of these. http://www.manddsmallengine.com/briggs/tools/19200.html

That site has it for 30$, but i found mine at a lawn supply for 15$. It may not look like anything special, but it's accurate, and simple to use. Also takes up very little space in your toolbox, and has no electronic parts that can fail.


----------



## BenRM (Apr 24, 2009)

Great. Thanks to both of you! B


----------

